# kerkrade



## the doctor (24. Mai 2004)

Hi

wollte mal nachfragen, ob einer von euch den See in Kerkrade kennt?
(bei Jan Berksma) Brauche nämlich jede Information über dieses Gewässer.
Wollte eventuell mal zum Karpfenangeln gehen.
Ich befische bisher eigentlich nur den Rursee und die Maas

Mfg the doctor#a


----------



## marca (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

Hallo Herr doctor,
welchen See meinst Du denn überhaupt?
Es gibt in Kerkrade ja eigentlich drei Seen mit dem "Burggraben" sogar vier!Wenn Du den letzten See meinst, wird die erfolgversprechenste Stelle wohl ganz hinten am Auslauf sein.
Im "Burggraben" kannst Du überall richtige Klopper fangen.

MfG
mrca


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

Hie Marca
Die Seite ist eccht Klasse.!
Ich meine den hinteren See.die vorderen Gewässer sind ja eher Teiche.
Habe gehört, das dort viele Kormorane jagen.komme ich denn dahin auch mit dem Auto, oder muss ich vom Parklatz dorthin laufen.Und was verstehst du unter Klopper?Karpfen?
Ist denn dort auch Nachtangeln erlaubt?

Dieser Waldsee bei Monschau,wo liegt der? Sieht nämlich nach Fisch aus. Oder bleibt das Geheim?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## marca (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

Hallo doctor,
der Waldsee ist von einer Gemeinschaft angepachtet und somit leider nicht für die "Öffentlichkeit" zu beangeln.
Mit Kloppern meinte ich echt große Karpfen.
Da angel ich aber nie drauf, hatte aber mal einen beim Köfiangeln dran.
Unterschätze mir aber die Teiche nicht, da wird auch sehr gut gefangen.
Wenn du Deine Vergunning bei Bergsma gekauft hast, steht da doch drauf wann Nachtangeln erlaubt ist;vom 01. Juni bis 01.September ist es zugelassen!
Wie gesagt, am letzten See ist die beste Stelle rechts vom Auslauf.
In der Nähe ist auch ein Parkplatz aber bis direkt ranfahren kannst Du nicht.

Morgen werde ich ab 16:00 uhr am Burggraben sein.
Kannst Dich ja mal sehen lassen.
Von der Raubfischangler-site weißt Du ja in etwa wie ich aussehe.

MfG
marca


----------



## the doctor (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

Werde versuchen da zu sein.Ich denke mal das man dich zusätzlich als Spinnangler erkennt!

Mfg doc#:


----------



## marca (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

doctor,
als Spinnangler wirst du mich bestimmt erkennen.
ich "stippe" nämlich dort mit meiner 30er Spinrute!
Ansonsten ist Spinnen bis Samstag halt noch verboten.
Raubfischschonzeit!!
Da sind die Holländer echt pingelig; zu Recht.

Bis morgen dann!

gruß
marca


----------



## the doctor (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: kerkrade*

stimmt! garnicht dran gedacht.

mfg doc


----------



## murs23 (14. August 2005)

*AW: kerkrade*

hi leute 
 ich heiße jochen und komme aus aachen und bin 23 jahre alt. war erst gestern in kerkrade am see und finde es schon schade das man am letzten see nicht angeln darf. ich würde trotz dem mal ne nacht an dem see davor verbringen und wolte mal fragen ob einer lust hat mit zu kommen?


----------



## A S K A R I (10. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

weis einer vielleicht, ob man in kerkrade(für die seen)eine tageskarte bei bergsma oder irgendwo herbekommt?
wie teuer ist denn der angelschein für NL ?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

moin,
klar, du kannst ne Tageskarte für die Seen bekommen, einfach mal nachfragen!
Ich hab als Jugendlicher für den Vispas bei Bergsma (mit erlaubnis für die Seen in Kerkrade) 16€ + 6€ für die Maasplassenvergunning bezahlt. Als erwachsener zahlt man glaube ich + - 32€
Aber dran denken: an den Kerkradener Seen gilt: Catch& Release!!!
Aber der Fischbestand (vorallem am Schloßweiher an den anderen war ich nur selten) ist echt klasse!!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FrEAk89 (14. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Servus, bin eigentlich Recht unerfahren was angeln betrifft. Heiße Stephan bin 21 und komme aus Herzogenrath.
Ist echt überall in Holland Catch&Release? Oder gibt es vereinzelte wo man auch was mitnehmen darf? Außer Forellenanlagen 

Gruß


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Öhm, also in den Seen in Kerkrade gilt zu 100% catch & release. Auch in Maastricht gilt catch&release. in Roermond (z.B.) an der maas gilt das nicht, ist aber erbeten erwünscht (stand auf ner seite zum vispas). aber ab und zu mal nen fisch mitnehmen wird einem keiner verübeln.
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FrEAk89 (14. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja momentan hab ich ja halt noch keinen Schein. Deswegen bin ich am überlegen mirn Vispas zu holen, da die Prüfungen ja erst gegen ende des Jahres anstehen..
Joa und Fische zum mitnehmen find ich eigentlich persönlich besser ^^.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

was sind denn so deine Zielfische?
In der Maas ist vieles drin: Weißfische, Raubfische etc. Allerdings ist die Maas nicht leicht zu beangeln, ich war selber erst einmal da, und das war eher zum ''kennenlernen'', und z.Zt. ist an der Maas Raubfischschonzeit. Aber sobald der Raubfisch wieder offen ist, hoffe ich noch mal hin zu können...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FrEAk89 (15. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Also ich bin halt für so ne Mischung. Müssen nicht nur Raubfische sein, können auch andere sein ^^. Sollte halt nur nicht zu weit von Aachen weg sein 

Gruß


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

naja, wenn du fisch mitnehmen willst, bleibt dir nur: 
1.) in nen verein einzutreten oder
2.) zur Maas zu fahren oder 
3.) an die Rur zu fahren.
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FrEAk89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Mit dem Verein ist auch so ne Sache. Ich mein ich hätte erwähnt das ich atm noch keinen Angelschein habe und soweit ich weiß sind die Prüfungen ja auch erst am Ende des Jahres hier in Aachen. D.h. kein Verein, kein Angeln in Deutschland.
Deswegen bin ich im Moment halt am gucken ob ich das auch langfristig will. Mir macht Angeln spaß, keine Frage. War bis jetzt aber auch erst 4 Mal, davon durfte ich einmal selber an die Rute |supergri.
Aber wenns da keine große möglickeit gibt, werde ich wohl mal schauen müssen. Weil das beste Equip hab ich auch nicht. Hab ne Karpfenrute, 2 Match und eine Spin (naja und halt noch ne Stippe).
Da kann man an der Maas ja nicht unbedingt was reißen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

hm..... schwierig...
was hälst du davon, wenn du erst mal nach Kerkrade an den Schlossweiher fährst (ist viel fisch drin und die chance was zu fangen ist dementsprechend hoch), denn vorallem als einsteiger ist das erfolgserlebnis doch sehr wichtig. Außerdem kannst du da sehen, ob das was für dich ist, oder nicht, denn mit deiner jetzigen Ausrüstung kannst du an der Maas zwar was reißen, aber die Maas ist halt für einsteiger (ich zähle mich auch noch als einsteiger) ein sehr schwieriges Gewässer, wobei ich auch ohne fang nach hause gehen kann und ich fahre zur maas, um mich auf das Raubfischgebiet ranzutasten. Aber auch ich werde von jemandem mitgenommen, der schon mal da war (letzes jahr) zwar nicht sehr erfolgreich, aber er war halt schon mal da (aber was das anglerische angeht sind wir in etwa auf dem gleichen niveau) ich werde jedoch nach der Raubfischschonzeit von nem "Profi" mal mitgenommen.
Man muss halt die Erfahrung sammeln, und sich an die richtige Technik rantasten. (an nem Fluss wie der Maas) und das dauert teilweise ziemlich lange. Und wenn man dann so lange ohne Fisch bleibt ist es schon verständlich, dass man keinen Bock mehr hat und aufhört mit der Angelei. Deshalb halte ich es echt für sinnvoll, erste Erfahrungen an kleineren Seen sammelt, wo man dann auch schneller nen Fisch fängt. Und genau dafür sind die Teiche in Kerkrade sehr gut geeignet (vorallem der Schlossweiher). und wenn du auch ab und zu fisch mitnehmen willst, fährst du halt mal an nen Forellensee. Die Anlage in Hauset findest du hier , die in Mechelen hier . Zwar sind die Forellenweiher nicht so anglerisch attraktiv, aber dua kommst du auf deine kosten, was fisch mitnhemen betrifft.
Achso, wenn du noch andere Fragen diesbezüglich hast, meld dich doch per pn, denn das wird echt was zu viel offtopic, was wir hier schreiben 
;-)
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FrEAk89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Wunderbar da bedanke ich mich erstmal ^^. Die meisten Fragen sind geklärt


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. April 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

meld dich doch mal, wenn du mal dort warst und berichte...
Freu mich drauf.
Vielleicht werd ich im kommenden Monat noch mal hinfahren und mein Glück auf de karpers und vielleicht auch auf schleien versuchen... Mal sehen

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

moin zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob es in einem der Seen in Kerkrade auch Zander gibt? Oder gibts nur Hecht und Barsch?

Außerdem wollt ich mal anregen, dass die Kerkradeangler (ich werde auch bald wieder dazugehören) hier ihre fänge etc. posten. Es gibt doch sicherlich ein paar, die dort hin fahren, oder?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Sepp G (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin seit ca. 9Jahren in dem Verein und ich habe dort noch nie einen Zander gefangen oder gehört das dort einer gefangen wurde. Aber Aale und Welse kann man dort noch fangen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Jupp... von Aal hab ich auch schon gehört. Am Kasteel, oder?
Vielleicht fahr im am WE noch mal hin. Ich war lang nicht mehr da. Nur schade, dass der Raubfisch noch dicht ist in NL...
Sepp, meld dich doch mal, wenn du noch mal fährst?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Mack (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

Hi Sepp G
Dort gibt es keine Zander, habe über 15 Jahre dort geangelt und nicht einen Zander rausgeholt.
Da musste noch ein bisschen weiter fahren zum Juliana Kanal.
Gruß Mack


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: kerkrade*

vielleicht far' ich morgen mal hin und hol mir ein paar köfis. mal schauen...
naja, und versuch es möglicherweise auch noch mal kurz auf karpfen. Aber nur wenn das Wetter gut ist :-D

Grüße
Jogi


----------

